# british respect/patience /tamar



## mark theobald (Nov 19, 2007)

i sailed on these three tankers in 1980/81 as a seaman 3 can any one tell me what happened to these three fine vessels. when and where they was scrapped. if my memory serves me right was the respect the flag ship of the fleet at the time.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

*Hamish*



mark theobald said:


> i sailed on these three tankers in 1980/81 as a seaman 3 can any one tell me what happened to these three fine vessels. when and where they was scrapped. if my memory serves me right was the respect the flag ship of the fleet at the time.


What is a seaman 3?


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Gp 3 ??


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Mark,
British Respect: Completed by Kawasaki Heavy Industries in September 1974. On 22 December 1987, whilst lying at Larak Island in the Gulf, she was bombed & set ablaze by Iraqi aircraft. The fire was extinguished & she proceeded to Dubai for repairs & returned to service in February 1988. I 1992 BP sold her to Delos Maritime Corp of Greece & she was renamed Delos. She lasted till October 1999 when she went to Chittagong for demolition.
British Patience: Completed in May 1974 by Verolme's. She had a very short life with BP, who lost patience (!) with her constant engine problems & scrapped her at Ulsan in October 1982.
British Tamar: Completed in May 1983 by Boelwerf S.A. She spent her entire life with BP before being scrapped in December 2000 at Xinhui.
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## mark theobald (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for that john


----------



## mark theobald (Nov 19, 2007)

i joined as a deck hand after 3 months sea time you became a seaman 3 . I think after 14/18 months at sea you became a seaman 2 . then 2 years at sea seaman 1. Then if you were lucky petty officer then chief petty officer.


----------



## Stewart23 (Sep 10, 2010)

I was an engineering cadet on board Patience for the four months leading up to it being taken to scrap in Ulsan Korea....
Does anyone want to know the real reason why it went to scrap?
Is wasn't engine trouble...much more serious than that


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Do tell...


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Stewart23 said:


> I was an engineering cadet on board Patience for the four months leading up to it being taken to scrap in Ulsan Korea....
> Does anyone want to know the real reason why it went to scrap?
> Is wasn't engine trouble...much more serious than that


Go on Stuart, do tell us.....
I was on the Br Patience from 11.04.76 to 01.09.76. No problems on the while I was on her as far as I recall.


----------



## Stewart23 (Sep 10, 2010)

it developed a crack that was inspected by a lloyds surveyor who police drilled each end. we were then allowed a half load of crude from the gulf to tiawan. When it was inspected again by lloyds the crack had continued to grow past the holes. So condemed as it couln't be underwritten for more work. It was cleaned out by hand by about 500 men women and children, most of which survived! Then finally sailed empty to be scrapped in Korea. We dumped all our surplus stores of booze and tobacco at sea filled our kit bags full of booty and bribed the customs officals in Ulsan to get a smooth escape.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

I seem to remember the Tamar being built 1972/3 at Boelwerf. I was standing by Rossetti and Reynolds at the time...long ago...maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Broady (Jan 10, 2006)

I sailed on the Patience from Aug 81 to Dec 81 as a seaman2 there was no engine trouble with her then and I often wondered why she went so early and now I know loverly ship to be on though


----------

